# Sticky  What's the story behind your Rescue / Shelter dog?



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Chris my golden rescue was owned by an elderly gentleman that used to take him everywhere. He even hunted with him. His owner passed away and the family kept Chris's at his original owners house for a year in the backyard by himself. (Chris used to be a much loved house dog.) They would come by once or twice a day to feed him and pay a little attn to him but that was it. He contracted HW's and the family paid to have him treated before turning over to rescue. He actually went thru HW treatment loose in the backyard... He got turned over to rescue because he would run up and down the fence line barking at the neighbors dogs trying to get somebody to play with him..The family decided to let Chris go to rescue so could find a new family that would spend more time with him.... 

I fostered him for a couple of months and decided he wasn't going anywhere and adopted him shortly there after.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You'll get tons of stories with this post! Some of my rescue stories I know, but most I don't. Sometimes people deliberately leave the dog at the shelter (Buster....).

Anyway, Pete your dog is gorgeous! sounds like he adopted the right person too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Not a golden, but our springer (Cody) came from ESRA 3 years ago. He was an owner turn in when he was 17 months old. He had been a pet store impulse purchase ( HATE you Petland). When he started growing from a little cute pup to an active, goofy springer, he was thrown in the back yard and forgotten about. The only good thing his first owners did was turn him over to ESRA. At that time, he was on death's door with what was found out to be AIHA. He was covered with fleas and ticks... his skin one huge infection. I found him on their website about a month later and immediately knew he belonged with us. I later found out that there was serious talk of euth'ing him because of all his medical problems.... and who would want to take that on???? The first time they came to meet us and bring him here to see how he'd get along the first thing he did was jump in the kiddy pool. HA He had DH right then. When they got ready to leave, we said our goodbyes and told them we would pick him up in a few days ( we had to go out of town for the weekend.... the longest few days ever!!!). While trying to load him in the car, he got loose and ran back up and was pawing on the front door...... yep, he knew right where he belonged. After about 6 months of some pretty intense medical treatment, he has been off all meds for 2 1/2 years, with a CBC every 5-6 months just to see where he is. To us, he's been a super special gift..... our baby boy.



Who wouldn't love that face???


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh and know most of the foster dogs stories that I have had the last few years =) there have been a couple


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Holiday's owners decided to get rid of her because of allergies. They advertised her as a two year old intact Golden. I didn't want some miller to get her, so I went and got her. I knew the minute I laid eyes on her she was staying. DH and I decided we wanted a Golden anyway since his Golden, Francine, was NOT suited to living with a child (she is very unstable).

Starlite I bought to rescue him from a puppy miller in Topeka, Kansas. He was later stolen from me (to make a long story short) and I got him just recently. Obviously, he's never going anywhere.

Ivy (not mine- foster) was turned over to me because her owner had a stroke. He was an elderly man who fed her to the point of neglectful abuse. His daughter couldn't keep her, so I offered to take her in and find the perfect home, which is what I am doing.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What wonderful stories. You really are hero's being able to see beyond what's in front of you and give these dogs homes or foster them. They're all such deserving dogs.

And Penny & Maggie's Mom that Springer of yours - what a gem. How could anybody possibly just forget about these dogs???

There was nothing wrong with Woody - he was just in the wrong place at the wrong time and I got very, very lucky.

Pete


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

We just rescued Dory, a lab / golden mix this past weekend. I've posted her story here http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=65837


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Bailey's first owner was an elderly gentleman who surrendered her due to heart problems. She had not been trained to do anything except be his companion. She went out to do her business on a small enclosed patio, which apparently did not translate to a yard to her. They told me she was not potty trained when I got her.

Bailey was adopted by people who I believe wanted a lay by the fire, calm, well behaved golden retriever. Instead they got an untrained dog with a lot of energy. Based on her actions when she came to me their preferred training method was physical abuse as she would cower and snarl when she was given a command. At times she would lash out if you tried to touch her after giving her a command. They returned her because she bit (imagine that).

I got a call one day from my grandmother who had heard about Bailey from my cousin (I come from a long line of animal lovers). She was very disappointed that my grandfather would not let her have the dog, and she was told they were only giving her one more day to find a home. She told me her history and begged me to "just go look at her." Well, of course she came home with me. She potty trained easily by following my other dog. It took me about a year to gain trust to train basic commands and walking on a leash. She is no longer even the least bit aggressive and has become a wonderful dog. I would not trade her for the world.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've had five rescues or "found" dogs in the last 8 - 9 years. I tend to get older dogs since most people want the younger ones.
1. Tramp - a beautiful very old red golen I found when I went fishing one day. He was the first dog I'd had in 15+ years. 8.5 months
2. Boomer- I got him from a little old lady. Her son left his dog there because his wife didn't like it.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oops - I posted before I added the last three.
3. Chance - shelter rescue. Adult male beautiful and big boy! I los thim to liver cancer after 2 yrs 4 months.
4. Copper - my current love bug. He is a rescue from the same shelter Chance was at. I got them 3 months apart.
5. Jack - he is my silly little BassettX I found almost 3 years ago (02/07/2007). He as only 9 - 10 weeks old and so starved he had rickets and could barely stand up. He fell down when he tried running after me from the place he lived. I scooped him up and took him straight to the vet.

I'm sure my next one will be a rescue too.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

At the end of 2005 I was looking into getting a second Golden for my house, and a companion for Lyndi. I thought about getting another pup and was going that route but I had remember all the work and time that I had to put in with Lyndi as a pup and I was not quite willing to start with all that again. So I decided to look at rescues and see what was involved there. I applied to 3 rescues that serviced my area. I also kept an almost daily eye out on _Petfinders.com _for Goldens as well.

I had been into this whole process for about 2 months when I saw a posting on _Petfinders.com _in the Philadelphia SPCA. At that time they had him named "Jackie". His picture was so cute that I decided to take time off work that afternoon and drive the hour into the city to look at him. Well the first time he had an ear infection and I was not able to really see him, or able to adopt him. So for the next couple of days I kept calling about him until about 3 days later they finally said he is fine now and up for adoption. However it was a first come first serve basis. So once again I took off from work in the afternoon to rush in there and see him. He was a very excitable, very skinny, boy that right away wanted to play as well as be petted and even cuddled. He was found wondering the streets of Philadelphia for who knows how many weeks and/or months. That was why he was so skinny!! The only real bad thing at that time was he would pee from so much excitement, even though he was completely housebroken. Well I decided that this little problem is one I can live with and probably solve. So I filled out the paper work for him and was granted adoption for him. However, he could not go home with me then. The SPCA policy was that he first had to be fixed before release. So off I go home again while they kept him to be fixed. 

The next day I took off from work again and drove back in there when they had called to say he was done. He was a pitiful site being very underweight, he had that bad kennel smell, they had an E-Collar on him and he was still "groggy" from surgery.

Well to make a long story shorter, it has been since November 8, 2005 that I have had *Liam*. He is still a huge cuddler, he still plays ALOT, and is so very affectionate. 

All in all, I could not now image not having him around and he has turned out to be one of the better decisions I have made in life. I do not regret for one minute getting him.


Here are 2 pictures of what he looked like when I brought him home......


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Poor little Liam was so thin!
I'm glad you found him and he found you.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Neither of my rescues are Goldens, but I hope you don't mind my sharing 

We went to Petsmart to get Gus a birthday present for his 5 month birthday, and we came home with Charlie Brown! The local animal shelter was there that day with their available dogs, and Charlie Brown and another older dog were the only ones still there. I was petting Charlie Brown and talking to the lady from the shelter, and she said we could foster Charlie for a week to find out if we wanted to keep him. Really, I wasn't planning on keeping him, but just fostering for a week and giving him back. Well...after that week was up, I knew I couldn't give him back! The lady from the shelter said that Charlie had been taken from his old owners because he was basically being starved because they were neglecting him. They just kept him in a crate and rarely fed him. He had bald spots mostly on his feet, where he would just bite the fur off the bottom of his feet when he got anxious. He was 6 months old and weighed 24 pounds  He was a skinny rascal! We've had him for two years now and bulked him up to a healthy 50 pounds. He's my family's favorite dog because he's such a little lover  (Oh yeah, and they said they thought he was a Chocolate Lab/Chesapeake Bay Retriever mix). First picture is a recent one, the other is the very first day we had him. 

As for Ace, the black lab, I've told this story a bunch on here. I could probably make a timeline of the whole ordeal from my all my old posts. But to make a long story short, Ace's old owner (a guy who lived a couple miles down the road from me), had Ace's mom Daisy, who got pregnant. They were able to sell all the other puppies, but the owner's sons wanted to keep one. Ace was always escaping and running free, and Daisy would always follow him. We would pick ticks off them, feed them, give them water, and wait for their owner to come pick them up. We finally called the police after about the billionth time this happened, so they put Ace out on one of those zip lines where he "barked for a whole week" according to the owner. The wife said that he had to get rid of Ace. So the guy showed up at my house one morning and asked if I wanted the male dog (he never called him by his name--I had to ask what his name was--that still makes me mad). He said if I didn't want him, he was taking him to the shelter. I took him, thinking I could find a rescue or someone to adopt him. I took him to the vet in town, (where thank goodness they had Daisy spayed) where I found out he'd never even been seen. He was a year old and had never been to the vet ever!  Well, I finally gave up looking for a rescue after about 4 months (last Christmas), and he has been ours for a little over a year. He's definitely still got some wild dog in him, but he is a hoot--never still for even a second, and now that he's learned to fetch, he's a fetching machine!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Man, poor Liam was really skinny!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

His owners wanted him given way/put down, due to being aggressive. I took him, exercised him, gave him structure and now he is awesome...that's the short story.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love these stories. And oh my gosh, that springer spaniel is absolutely breathtaking. What a beautiful dog!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks. I'm loving all these stories too. This is an amazing place with people with hearts of gold!!!!!


----------



## unclelar (Oct 10, 2009)

*Buddy*

We got Buddy (his name was Brutus)from the Humane Society almost two years ago. He was given up partially because they couldn't afford to feed him and partial because he suffered separation anxiety. They said if you leave him in a crate for more than three hours he would find a way out and get into the trash. 
He weighed 58lbs and the shelter said it was a perfect weight. :no: Took him to vet and her first response was he was severely underweight. 
His goal is to be petted 

Lady we have had since 12/08. She came from a lab rescue who got her from shelter. Not sure of her past life, she has had pups I think shortly before we got her. The family had a fire and ask the neighbors to watch her and then never came back. She is quite and reserved.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I adopted my black lab mix just last Friday. I found him through Petfinder at a rescue shelter on the AL coast, about 2.5 hours from me. He and his sister were originally adopted by a family at 8 weeks of age but due to hard times, the family had to turn them back in. So a good opportunity for me to gain a new friend after having to put down my beloved golden retriever just a short time ago. 

Micah is a great dog too. His previous family taught him a few commands, but does need some work with walking on leash. Pulls some but he is only 13 months old. He loves to be petted and is lying at my feet right at this moment. I think his sister was adopted this weekend as she is no longer on the rescue groups website. I know they were having adoptions at the local Petsmart store over the weekend.

Micah


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Tess (at the bridge) was a permanent foster. She was turned into the rescue because the wife had two small children and I suspect that Tess' thunderphobia was too much for her to handle. She was mostly blind, had hypothyroidism, was covered in fatty tumors and had severe arthritis. She was 10 years old. The rescue deemed her unadoptable because of all of her health issues, so we were given the option to move her to another foster home or have her as our permanent foster. We opted for her to stay with us. She became my heart dog and lived with us for another 2 1/2 years before cancer took her.

That's Jasper in the background. This picture of Tess was taken the night I was told she had a week to live.









Jasper and his littermates were dumped at a high kill shelter by a BYB who said he was "tired of taking care of dogs". A male dog was dumped with them. The boy puppies were on the brink of death due to starvation and anemia so we sent the whole litter to our "puppy pro" who nursed them back to almost living. The two males were sent back up to our rescue. I almost turned down fostering him, I had had a bad experience with an adopter lying to me with my previous foster and had gone through a burned out period, but I told the dog coordinator that I would take him if nobody else could. Well, needless to say, I took him. I picked him up at the vet, he laid his head on my shoulder and heaved a big sigh. I was pretty much hooked at that point. Then I spent the next week fighting for his life. When we won that fight, I decided I couldn't let him go. Tess brought him to me, I am certain of it.


Danny came in and was the same dog coordinator's dog. I should have known I would be in trouble. He was in congestive heart failure. He had PDA and a level 4/5 SAS. He was only 5 months old. From the first time I laid eyes on him, I kept saying over and over again what a nice boy he is. His tail has wagged from day one. We took him to each and every adoptathon for 6 months. We got him through his heart surgery and neutering and kept taking him to adoptathons. We would have people who fell totally in love with him and would talk about how they wanted to adopt him, then nothing. No phone calls. Nada. He went on an overnight with a potential adopter, but that person's dog didn't like him, so he came home. And that's what it was, home. Jasmine and Jasper were so happy to see him come home after his overnight away. So I signed the papers. He obviously was already our dog, we were just the last to know.

Jasper and Danny getting ready to pounce on their big sissy, Jasmine:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We found Robbie at a city shelter, he glued to our legs when we took him out for a walk. He had some health problems, some aggression problems, and we spent a lot of money on him the first two years. I'd do it all again, he's a joy, and the love of my life.

Lilah was an owner surrender to the rescue group. My husband and I picked her up from the owner, five minutes down the road he said, "can we keep her?". Lilah is our princess, I didn't know you could love two dogs this much!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I wanted a dog, but Dave was making us wait. He had just lost his last dog about 9 months before and didn't think he was ready yet. Then, our wedding was coming up and we agreed to wait until after we got back from the honeymoon. I was still impatient - we got married May 20th, did a week & 1/2 vaca, but still brought Faith home June 18th. 

It all started with her petfinder page 










Originally I had picked out 5 or 6 dogs that met the criteria we were looking for. Dave liked her face right away.

Then we got this photo from her foster parents and that was it for him - she was the one!











What little we know of her background - 

She was an owner surrender in Alabama. Her previous owner wrote "not working out as a hunting dog" on the turn in form as the reason he was dumping her at the pound. She was fostered in Tennesse, and that's where her transport came up from.

She was def. abused somewhere along the way. Took her forever to be willing to be within 20 feet of most men. Happily, she was fine with Dave from day 1. 

And, even thought she was picked by him, she's def. my girl. I think she'd live in my skin if she could.

We're both thrilled with her, even when she's driving us nuts. She's the sweetest thing. I just wish she would sleep past 5 am each day!


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

We adopted Tundra July '08. He was being turned in to a high kill shelter in a nearby town when our local adoption center was there looking for dogs to bring back. They knew we had been looking (our other 2 goldens had passed away the year before) so they brought him back. He was 11 months old and a family was turning him in because they had 2 other goldens (they were trying to talk the kids into turning one of them in also) and 4 kids. Guess they just didn't have time for him. He was already crate trained and potty trained. I brought him home a few days later (they had a two week period where you could return them)....I knew as soon as I let him in the back yard and he started rolling on his back on a tennis ball (which is what one of our other goldens did) he was home. And he's never rolled on a tennis ball since! I emailed my dh at work and told him what he did (like Sunny used to)...he said I was a sucker. But as soon as he got home, he knew too!LOL He's a very laid back two year old now...handled our move across country a few months ago very well....and is thoroughly enjoying chasing lizards by day and stalking toads by night.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I've had rescues and fosters with about every story you could name.

Tasha, my first golden was picked up from a "free to good home" ad about 24 years ago. She was about a year old and living in the small backyard of a lady who lived alone and worked about 12 hours a day. I was told that Tasha hated cars and would need help getting in. She leapt in and wormed her way into my heart in about 5 seconds. Tasha lived to about 15 years old and came to work everyday with me and was my heart dog.

About four years after I got Tasha, I was known as an easy mark. A young couple came by my store and asked if I could take a dog. Mocha was a chocolate lat mix with a huge chain around her neck and a rope tied to the chain. She was terrified and had obviously recently had a litter. The couple told me they "found" her in a barn and the puppies were frozen to death. I never asked too many questions - she was scrawny, mangey and scared to death of men. She never got over her fear of men, but was a very sweet dog and her last years were as happy as I could make them.

Desi was a blue heeler mix who came out of the county shelter. Probably the smartest, and most loyal dog I ever had. She didn't like other dogs too well, but her people were everything. She waited 24 hours for me to get home when she was crossing the bridge. She was at my mother's house and I had to go to a business meeting out of town. Really horrific to come to pick up your dog and find your 85 year old mother trying to crawl under the deck to drag out your sick and dieing dog. A nightmare.

Chance is my rottie mix from the local shelter. He sat in a cage at the shelter for 3 months because he was a black, male rottie! I adopted him at nine months and he is an absolute sweetheart. He's now seven years old and has helped with fosters, customers and me. He looks intimidating, but he's a mush.

My two current goldens (Chance's buddies) I've posted before. Failed fosters. They are a bonded senior pair pulled from the pound two hours before scheduled euthenization. "Owner turn ins". Thank God for rescues because these guys are absolutely great and nowhere ready cross an;y bridges yet!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My first golden was Ben. We got him from the shelter. On his tag on the cage it said he was $20 neutered already and someone had cut his voice box. He was covered in sores but knew every command that I told him. So I begged hubby and we brought him home. His voicebox was not cut per the vet but he never barked. Until one day hubby had tied him to the back of the truck while he got his guns out. Ben started barking like crazy. So we knew he was probably punished when he barked. Unfortunately we did not have him long as he had diabetes and by the time it was found he was in kidney failure. He died about 4 days before my hubby left on deployment. I treasure every day I had with him and miss him to this day.

Daisy my first foster with the rescue that I work with came from an abused home. She was with a woman with a mentally handicapped daughter that abused Daisy. After years of being hit, kicked the girl bit Daisy and that is when someone stepped in. She drew blood on Daisy and the lady turned her into the rescue. I took her and found she was heartworm positive. So she stayed with me for 4 months during her treatment and at the end of her last treatment it was really hard on her so I slept on the couch next to her for several nights, I knew I couldnt let her go. She does have some quirks but not anything we cant deal with and she is ok with kids now, just ignores them. And I love her to death.

My Pawley came to me as a foster a couple of weeks before my Beau passed away. He was dumped at the shelter stinky and skinny. His ears were badly infected, the worst the vet had ever seen. Black gunk just poured out of them. We got him all fixed up and during this time, my Beau passed away. All my dogs were really good and helped me but Pawley attached himself to me. Following me and always leaning on me when I stopped. He always knew when I started feeling sad or start crying and would be right there putting his head on my lap or leaning on me. So I knew Beau sent him to help me heal. So he is here to stay. We dont know his history but besides his ears and skinny, he walks great, doesnt bark and is good with everyone. So I dont think his home was bad. 

But doing foster I see some dogs that are just starved for love or so scared it just really shows me their past and it wasnt good.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great thread idea, Pete! I havent had a chance to read through everyone's stories so far but I will definitely continue tomorrow!

You are all angels for rescuing these beautiful animals and adopting them into your loving homes!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't necessarily think we are angels  I just think we were lucky enough to have found the secret to finding live-in happiness. They are all dogs who needed a chance and we got lucky enough to give it to them. We git paid back a million times over.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our first Golden, Beau, was a 4 month old in our local shelter. The shelter had just installed a voice mail line describing dogs available for adoption. I called on a whim and we decided to ride our bikes to the shelter (about 7 miles each way) to check him out. Biking would prevent us from making an impulse decision. We fell in love with him instantly. The shelter workers told us he was found, near death from Parvo, on the road and a veterinarian picked him up, nursed him to health and then brought him to the shelter (this one had a good adoption rate). He was adopted out almost immediately but returned. The owners said he wasn't housebroken. Their loss--our HUGE blessing. We ran to the store to pick up supplies and drove directly to the shelter to adopt him. We paid $3. Best $3 we ever spent! Beau was smart, cute, friendly, gentle, and, oh, housebroken from day 1! He imprinted us with his heart and gentle ways and we've been golden retriever adopters ever since. He lived 13 1/2 years. He had some serious medical issues over the years, but he was a true champion through them all.

About 5 months before we lost Beau our local paper had an article about 2 goldens adopted by a family from GRRNT. That night I went and looked at GRRNT's website for the first time and a curly coated golden's face caught my eye. He had a curly coat just like our Beau. I called the hubby in to take a look and he asked me, do you want to adopt him? It took me by surprise but I immediately said YES! We knew from his profile that he was special needs--allergies, but we figured we could handle it. I put an application in at 7 p.m. At 9 the president of the organization called me and asked if we really expressed an interest in that particular dog, instead of another with a similar name. I assured him we were interested in Barkley. A few minutes later the adoption coordinator called, asking some questions. At the end of the conversation she said the foster family might be calling. That call came early the next day. We spent 2 hours on the phone and arrangements were made to come to meet him. During that call I learned the extent of Barkley's special needs. He was previously owned by a medical doctor who apparently neglected him to the point he had no fur due to allergies and skin infections. The doctor brought him to the vet, at age 6 (almost 7) for euthanasia. The vet got him to release him to rescue and Barkley's life was saved. He spent over a year in rehabilitation. It took months for him to get over his severe depression. It was love at first sight when we met and Beau accepted him immediately. Barkley does have special needs but they are manageable. He is almost 12 1/2 now and we enjoy each and every moment we have with him. 

When we lost Beau Barkley's foster parents "selected" a puppy for us that had just been turned into GRRNT by his owners. The owners had picked up Toby from a breeder. Toby is AKC and from a long line of field champions. He is high energy, highly intelligent and very interactive. He also has a congential cataract in one eye, rendering him partially blind. His owners got their deposit back but begged to keep him. The breeder consented, then the owners contacted rescue. They had him maybe 2 weeks. We adopted him and our lives changed forever! He was the puppy from hell! I am so grateful his owners got him into a rescue because they could have just thrown him in the backyard or dumped him on the streets. Today toby is almost 6--still as active as ever and still extremely bright. Nothing gets by him! We all survived his puppyhood thankfully! Poor Barkley was a true champion, enduring lots of abuse, but today the dogs are best buddies and conspirators in mischief! Toby is calming down, but I suspect he will be high energy and keenly focused until he crosses the Bridge. He has such spark! His cataract is easily managed and he is thankfully healthy as a horse. He keeps us busy and provides us with lots of laughs.


----------



## maus (Sep 20, 2009)

Mine aren't goldens but here it goes:

Molly is a black lab who will be 7 in late February. She is a calm, sweet loving dog who gets jealous when you pet another dog. She gets in between you and the other dog and grins and wags her tail until she has your undivided attention. Overweight and it's a constant struggle to get her to lose weight, she also has moderately bad hip displasia, which I just found out about 3 months ago. She was a free to good home ad on Craigslist. Her owner was on older lady and her health was failing and was going to move in with one of her sons, his landlord would not allow any animals so Molly had to find a new home. I emailed her about Molly and from a large pile of requests for her she picked me for her dog. I got very lucky to have her my life, I couldn't ask for a better dog.

Lily was a flat coated retriever mix puppy that I did a leg on her rescue transport from Oklahoma to Ohio. She was one of three sisters, I don't know why out of almost identical puppies, but she's the one that grabbed my heart, I picked her up to put in my car and it was almost as if she said 'I'm the dog you've been looking for'. Prior to that I was going to get a golden from a breeder in my area and was to see the litter and pick out a puppy, unfortunately a week before I was to do that I did another transport and two of the puppies broke with Parvo a day after it ended. So no young puppy for me fpr at least 7 months. Very upsetting and I felt so sorry for the pups as neither survived. 

It's strange how some things work out, I was all set for finally getting the golden I've wanted for years and fate or chance intervened and I wound up with two of the best dogs I could think of.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I was a foster for the Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue in Oklahoma, when the volunteers dropped off my first foster, they said they wouldn't be surprised if I became a "foster failure". I actually had no plans of adopting as I'm single & in the military--not quite the most stable lifestyle for a dog. 30+ dogs into fostering I was working the org's hotline and we had an odd request out of Texas. A miller on the Arkansas/Oklahoma border had died and his adult children were left to deal with his "estate"...bulldogs, labs, weimaraners & 3 goldens. At the time I had just sent my last 2 foster pups to Wisconsin Adopt A Golden Retriever (Oklahoma has way too many goldens & not enough adoptive homes) and was heartbroken--they were my first up close experience with puppymill rescues and in the months that I had spent rehabbing & socializing them I had a bond with them that I don't think another dog can ever fill. Anyhow, went home to a way too silent house couldn't stand it so I jumped in the car to go check out the latest intakes, the 3 goldens from the puppymill. I brought home "Tiffany" that night. I adopted her out a short time later where she would have a positive golden canine to set the example & a stay at home Mom. The adoption didn't stick as the family was hoping for a companion for their dog & Tiffany wouldn't come out from under the bed except to be taken outside for potty breaks. She came back to me & from there I set up a care plan to ensure I would have support for her in case of deployment, obtained landlord approval for a golden (I was in the process of relocating to Illinois) and then applied to adopt. She has made tremendous progress and there are days where her past isn't so obvious, but step outside the house & the mill dog mentality resurfaces in an instant--our journey is far from over & Tiffany isn't done surprising me (or herself). 

It's because of dogs like Shelby & Ramsey (my first mill pups) and Tiffany that I continue to volunteer with rescue. I'm lucky to be with Dirks Fund now to continue learning & hopefully able to make a difference.

On a side note, Tiffany's dad, Parker, was recently transferred to the Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Rescue--you can see his pic under the "Project Gold Rush" section & on the availables...just in case anyone in LA is looking for a wonderful addition to the family!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm not sure if my Caue is considered a rescue or not but I did find him here on this forum. This is the thread that began it all: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=28111&highlight=caue+transport

After this thread there were some more that the great people here at GRF helped me get him from NY NY to Maine. Great story if you have time on you hands.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Geeeze Rob that's quite a story - more like a novel !!! But I did ask what was the story....


If I ever had to give up a dog, god forbid, I'd sure like to know it was going to a home like yours. I've thought about getting a second dog for many years now but just haven't been able to pull the trigger. 


I'm sure Oakly was delighted when Caue arrived on the scene. Sounds like he's one very lucky dog.


Thanks for sharing...


Pete


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

maus said:


> Mine aren't goldens but here it goes:
> 
> Molly is a black lab who will be 7 in late February. She is a calm, sweet loving dog who gets jealous when you pet another dog. She gets in between you and the other dog and grins and wags her tail until she has your undivided attention. Overweight and it's a constant struggle to get her to lose weight, she also has moderately bad hip displasia, which I just found out about 3 months ago. She was a free to good home ad on Craigslist. Her owner was on older lady and her health was failing and was going to move in with one of her sons, his landlord would not allow any animals so Molly had to find a new home. I emailed her about Molly and from a large pile of requests for her she picked me for her dog. I got very lucky to have her my life, I couldn't ask for a better dog.
> 
> ...


Good story. I'm sure you will have a golden one day. And I plan to have another one someday, but just not now. I'm a one dog person and I'm happy with my new lab friend.


----------



## Luvbmr (Sep 29, 2009)

*My sweet little rescue*

Shadow is a Golden retriever/chow/Australian Terrier mix and an absolute sweetheart. Shadow and his brother bandit were first rescued by a very sweet lady (Nancy) at 7 weeks of age. They were next on list to be euthanized and were found with kennel cough and ticks all over them. Nancy took them in, cleaned them up, got them up to date on shots, fixed them, even had a DNA test done on them. She had them for about 5 months and gave both some basic obedience as well. She then posted them up for adoption so that she could bring more dogs in her home to rescue. We first saw Shadow’s picture and fell in love with him. When we went to meet him we knew instantly because of how well mannered he was with us and our children. We came back a week later to pick him up and Nancy had him micro chipped with our information and even gave us all his paperwork as well. We tried to offer her money for all her troubles, but all she wanted was for him to find a loving family. She is a true angel. Shadow is still adjusting to his new surroundings (we have had him a little over a month and he is now about 8 months old) he went through some separation anxiety from his brother and from Nancy, but is doing much better. He is now my little Shadow and follows me everywhere I go. We are going to take him to some group obedience classes because he is having some issues with food aggression (just with my kids) all of a sudden and is also not comfortable around other dogs. We will work through it, and I know he will just be a well adjusted happy guy. We are so lucky to have found him and for him to be a part of our family.


----------



## Kelmel (Apr 7, 2009)

We lost our nine year old golden all of a sudden in the middle of the night and we were devastated. Fast forward a few months to the point we were beginning to think of getting another dog, and my husband's niece calls to say she had received an email from the rescue organization. They had taken in 12 dogs from a backyard puppy mill and almost all were under a year old. We went to their web site and saw that one of the dogs was pregnant. It was as if the stars and moons had aligned and we were meant to adopt. We adopted Morgan at 8 weeks and she is the perfect dog for us. We met her mother's rescuer and she said the dogs were living in filth and had to be coaxed out from under the house. I am so grateful for rescue and I am in awe of those who go to such ends to give these dogs a better life.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping up for any new members that have adopted, or any new adoptions by our members.......


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I hope that it's ok that I posted here although Laura has passed the Rainbow Bridge. She was a special girl. 

When I was in high school and college, I worked at the local animal shelter. We already had Casey, our big red golden. Laura came in as a stray. A family found her at a nearby camp-ground. She had a 20-25 foot chain lead on her that she supposedly drug behind her. She must have broke free. After getting to know Laura, brushing her poor burr-ridden fur and getting the mats out of her coat, I knew that she was so scared. This baby couldn't stay in the shelter that night. I brought this poor, emaciated baby home with me. She never went back. She fit in with our family so well. It didn't take long for her to build up a healthy weight and for her true personality to shine. She was the perfect dog, I still don't understand how she ended up at the shelter's door. She didn't get on the furniture, was house trained, and friendly. She had been abused at some point- she would cower if you lifted your hand above her head. She ran if you had a newspaper, too. Over time, she grew to trust us and became a wonderful member of the family. We had her for about 7 years until cancer claimed her life. She was a wonderful friend- I miss her, our good girl.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Rob for bumping this up - it's sure nice hearing all these stories of these wonderful deserving rescues. CarolinaCasy Laura was one lucky girl to have found a forever home with such a loving family. I'm sorry to hear she's no longer with us - they give so much the seemly short time they're with us.

Woody's doing just great - I don't think I could love him anymore than I do. I never considered a rescue. I had the breeders all lined up and it was sheer coincidence or perhaps fate that I found a home with him. A rescue is a wonderful alternative - please give it some serious consideration before deciding on your next Golden. - you won't be disappointed.

Please share your rescue story with us, 

Pete


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I LOVE this thread. Hope we get oodles more stories.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

We got Jax, our 1 year old, from North Shore Animal League. It is a no-kill shelter. My husband heard of a bunch of dogs that were rescued from a puppy mill on the news. We looked online, at the news station, and found that a few of them were taken to a local animal recue not all too far from our house. We took the ride that weekend, and found that most dogs were already re-homed, except for 2 pregnant females. We filled out an application and waited. When I knew it was almost time for the pups to be ready for homes, I started calling the shelter, every day, since it was a first come first served basis. After 10 days, we found out "all the pups were re-homed". I complained to the manager..."how is that possible?" I called every darn day. Two days later, the manager called, they had 1 pup that was available, he was parvo positive when born but had been treated and was now ready for a home. We rushed over to pick up our ball of fluff....sooooo cute....we were instantly in love!

We will never know why they said all the pups were re-homed. I had a gut feeling big donors were given first choice. I don't know if my pretty vocal complaints and threats to get to the bottom of the situation made a difference, or if it was just a coincidence. Either way...I'm just happy to have Jax in our lives!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I found Mila (Lab/beagle) apparently dumped and pregnant when I lived in Texas. I don't think she had ever been inside a house before. She has congenital hip problems and had terrible separation anxiety, but she's doing fine now.

Tia I got from a rescue; she had been a breeding dog in a puppy mill. 

Gage (RB) came from a rescue in Tennessee. He was transported to CA to get him away from thunderstorms, of which he was terribly afraid. He was a stray from Mississippi initially.

Toby (RB), my heart dog (one of a couple) was a stray from the Sacramento area who ended up in the humane society where I worked.

Casey (RB), my first golden, also came from the humane society. He was a certified therapy dog and earned his CDX in obedience.

Monte (RB) was a stray found in San Jose and adopted from a local rescue.

My non-goldens were: Daisy (English springer spaniel), adopted from the local humane society. She was an owner-surrender and had terrible separation anxiety. Jackson (my avatar), a JRT/cattle dog from the Palo Alto animal shelter. He was a stray and had scars on both back legs of unknown origin. Samantha (beagle/dachshund) came from a shelter in IL when I was in grad school. Finally, Patches (terrier X) was from a shelter in MD, where I was living at the time.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I just saw that I never included Hogan in this post.........

Hogan was owner surrender to a shelter out in Zanesville Ohio in October of 2007. Prior to being surrendered Hogan had been primarily an outside dog, so the Ohio shelter had put Hogan in a local prison out there for 7 weeks in a Cell Dog Program to learn house breaking and social manners. After completion of the Cell dog program he was sent back to the shelter. One week later he was transported over 9 hours to Eastern PA to be placed in GRAPE rescue for adoption. I was his foster home. Hogan was placed with a family about 2 months later. However about 3 days later he was asked to be returned to GRAPE because he had growled at the lady of the house several times for no apparent reason. Later he too growled at my mother when she stopped petting him. We contacted the animal trainer out in Ohio prison in the cell dog program and we were taught how to correct his issues with women. It was determined that Hogan was trying to be “dominant” over women. GRAPE tried to adopt him back out but warning families that Hogan may try his dominance issues with women with them as well. After a few weeks (on March 9th 2008) I decided to adopt Hogan since I knew all his issues and how to work with him. I felt better and safer in doing this that possibly having him adopted out and then later returned again. Hogan has seemed to have gotten over all his dominance issues and is an energetic, happy boy that loves to constantly play. All in all I am glad to have him fail as a foster and be permanently placed in my house.

Below was his picture used for adoption by GRAPE and one of the first ones I took of him.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I brought Annie home three weeks ago from the humane society. Annie is a purebred australian shepherd. She was brought in as a stray, so there is no story behind her. Annie was spayed and given her first set of shots there. I called and waited for Annie 3 hours at the humane society until she was available because they do not hold pets. When I saw her online I knew she was the one for me and I HAD to have her! I'm so glad I did, even though the people at the humane society were a little irritated I was there so early, so I waited out in my car for her.

Annie came home and she was deathly afraid of men. She didn't know how to play at all. She didn't know that she could play with toys and her doggie sister Bailey. It didn't take long for Annie to come out of her shell after teaching her it's okay to play and not all men are scarey. After a week or so she would let hubby pet her and soon after she was all over him giving him kisses. 

Annie is the most obedient, well behaved, loving dog I've ever met. She is extremely willing to please and learns very fast with her training.

I can't believe how well Annie adjusted and I'm soooooooo happy to have her in my life. Bailey is happy too, you can see it in their eyes!

Here is her humane society picture










Here she is sometime this past week sharing a bone










You can tell she is very happy with us here.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Annie is GORGEOUS. What an absolute jewel.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I adopted Ranger last May from a rescue society who had picked him up not even a week earlier. His foster mom said he'd never been in a house, didn't know how to walk up stairs, but quickly adapted to house life. They told me he'd been chained up to a tree and left behind when his owners moved away. I figured there was some abuse, along with the neglect, as Ranger doesn't like men carrying sticks, bats, or golf clubs.

I recently found out that it hadn't just been neglect, but systematic and regular abuse so severe that the Humane Society had been called to intervene numerous times. This took place over a period of 9 months - starting when he was a puppy. The stories I heard about what his past owner had done to him made me cry for a week and I still can't believe someone could ever do that to a dog... knowing that it happened to MY DOG makes it even more atrocious. How Ranger can play with my dad, trust strange men to pet him on the streets or even just generally be the well-adjusted adaptable, loving dog he is today is unbelievable to me. The power of a dog's willingness to forgive is awe-inspiring and hearbreaking, since in Ranger's case, it was taken advantage of over and over.

I'm tearing up as I write this and I can't get into further details for a variety of reasons. I'm so glad Ranger got out of that situation thanks to the angels who work in animal rescue and I'm so glad his foster mom thought I was "the one" for Ranger. I knew as soon as I saw him that he was "the one" for me. 

This first picture was a few days after I got him...you can see the shadow of abuse in the look of his eyes. He adapted quickly to my life but it's only recently that he's starting to let his personality really shine through. The second was taken in 3 months ago. The difference between the look in his eyes then and now is apparent, I think.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I love all these stories!! 

As many of the older members know, I got Dillon through this forum. His owner surrendered him to Jenna (AquaClaraCanines) due to some family issue and I just happened to be looking for a young adult male Golden to add to our family to be a buddy for Sammy. 4 GRF members, 1 non-member, and he was chauffeured from Florida to California like the spoiled boy he is  

I can never thank those members who drove him across, and all the members who cheered us on, enough for getting me the most wonderful dog imaginable


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my...... I teared up just reading about what Ranger had to go through. Bless all those who helped him and you for finding him in your heart. He's beautiful!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Skyler the Skypup was a HW positive stray picked up in Redding.
Daisey was running the streets with her pups in Eureka.
Kadey was a breeder mom at a puppy mill in Shingle Springs.
Rusty was an owner surrender from Woodland.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> I love all these stories!!
> 
> As many of the older members know, I got Dillon through this forum. His owner surrendered him to Jenna (AquaClaraCanines) due to some family issue and I just happened to be looking for a young adult male Golden to add to our family to be a buddy for Sammy. 4 GRF members, 1 non-member, and he was chauffeured from Florida to California like the spoiled boy he is
> 
> I can never thank those members who drove him across, and all the members who cheered us on, enough for getting me the most wonderful dog imaginable


WOW!!!! What a story, and all the way across the country!!! I missed that one.

And that's the best picture of Ranger - he's really got kind eyes. Old Woody's rescue name was Rainger. They're sure great dogs!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cody's name in his former life was Ranger too!!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Reading Ranger's story brought tears to my eyes as well. I don't understand if the abuse was so bad, why wasn't he apprehended the first time animal control was called; or at least the second. Why wait until he suffered so much abuse......I'm just happy he was able to find his forever home!!!! 

All of these stories are great!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Love all the Ranger names! I named him that myself because he was so skinny and "rangy" looking, and the number of times he escaped from my yard to roam.

The person who had him was a sneaky d-bag and apparently only abused him when it was dark so the neighbours (who were reporting it) couldn't take pictures or video what was happening. One of the neighbours tried to video it and apparently you can hear Ranger screaming in the tape but can't see what's going on. Typing that just made me feel sick to my stomach. 

When the Humane Society did come out to check on him, Ranger was always chained up but had food, water, shelter and they couldn't do anything. Not to mention whenever the neighbours intervened, the person took it out on Ranger afterwards. The few times Ranger chewed through his rope and got loose, the person would catch him and beat him. No wonder Ranger didn't come to me when he was loose the first few times he escaped. 

I'm glad I didn't know this previously about Ranger. I would have adopted him anyway, of course, but it would have been a lot harder to take a firmer stance and give him the discipline he needed at the beginning when we were establishing trust and respect. It's hard to train a dog who only obeys out of fear of harsh punishment. Then when Ranger realized there wouldn't be harsh punishment...why WOULD he obey? Praise, "good boy"s meant nothing to him because he'd never heard it before. Luckily, I had the help of an amazing dog behaviourist who helped me figure out how to get to Ranger. Ranger now has the "will to please" just like any other golden retriever and will now (just found out) work for praise. Break through!

Edited to add: that Ranger - right now - is out laying in the sunshine chewing on a marrow bone. He finally has the life he's always deserved! And here's a pic of us...though he always looks doofy and sad when I take pics of him AND me together. (I'm not usually so ghostly, either.)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He's beautiful.... inside and out. You both are very blessed.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks, Penny and Maggie's Mom. He has made my life so much better and helped me through some tough times this year. I can't even begin to think of not having Ranger around. He does something every day that makes me realize how lucky I am to have him and how special he is to not be bogged down with issues from his past. Thanks so much!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That's just horrible....I can never understand how someone can harm an innocent dog (or any animal)......thank god he got out of there and can spend the rest of his life with someone who truly loves him!!! You've done a great job with him.....He is a beautiful boy!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

We moved from NY to NC in the fall of 2000. It was a dificult move for my 4 sons, ages 17 to 10. I wanted to get a puppy to make the house a home, and we knew we wanted a Golden. We found Clyde from a BYB, 8 weeks old, we fell so in love we went back to the same breeder 4 months later and got Bonnie at 8 weeks old. They definitely made life a lot better for the boys. All my boys are now just finishing college and starting life on their own except the youngest who is a sophomore at college. Bonnie and Clyde are now 9 years old, and have been the greatest pups. Last summer my hubby said, I think maybe we should think about getting another Golden pup, I know how long it would take you to get over the loss of Bonnie and Clyde. Well the next day, I happen to be brousing PetFinder... and there were two of the sweetest pups. A less than reputable BYB had tossed them beside the road. When a neighbor, who thought they got loose tried to return them, he stated he had sold their 8 siblings and couldn't sell them...he said I don't want the **** things! She called a local rescue who picked them up. Needless to say, I submitted an application for Calvin and Hobbes, as soon as I asked the hubby what he'd think of 2 new 10 week old pups(ok, maybe not after asking). Needless to say we are one big happy Golden family! Hobbes has had some health issues, he is 6 weeks out of double OCD shoulder surgery...he goes in for his recheck on the 12th of May (keep your paws crossed)! Keeping him quiet has been quite the challange. He also has questionable hips at 10 months old......they are wonderful boys, and I'd do it all again in a heartbeat!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

Ken and I went through Golden Opportunities Golden Ret. Rescue in Carol Stream, IL about 10 years ago. This Golden Rescue no longer exists, but the Golden Ret. Rescue is now in Woodridge, IL.

I filled out the adoption application and Beth came over for a home visit.
We took Snobear over to meet all of the Goldens for adoption at Beth's house and Smooch chased down Snobear AND BIT HIS NECK, he was 5 mos. old, she was 18 months old, and it was love at first sight!!


My Sister and I were taking a trip to Marco Island in May, so Beth said we couldn't pick up Bedlam, (that was her name), until I returned.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

We just got Bianca 2 days ago from the golden retriever rescue. Her story is that she was an "owner turn-in due to allergies." I can't imagine having a dog for 9 years and just dumping her in rescue. But their loss is our gain. This poor girl is starved for attention and love and we have PLENTY to give AND my husband and I work out of the house so we can love on her all day long. We are truly blessed to have gotten this girl.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My rescue Charlie - a golden retriever mix was rescued from and abusive home in the states. Due to his abuse he was passed thru several rescues in hope of finding him a home. He was eventually adopted by a family in Calgary, and not having the time for him - he escaped the yard a number of times - the family turned him over to a local kill shelter. Charlie was deemed "Unadoptable' because he didn't pass the 'test' - he simply would not allow anyone to touch him -and scheduled to be euthenized. A caring women contacted a local no-kill rescue about him and they were able to get Charlie released into their care. Charlie was very dog friendly - he just had no use for humans - so the rescue posted on their website looking for someone to help him learn to trust. I offered to foster and help Charlie but the moment I laid eyes on him Oct. 6, 2009- I knew he was not going anywhere else. He was afraid to be touched, he would back away if you even looked at him, he had and still has scars on his on his body, his eyes almost vacant - he had almost given up. It was clear he had travelled a long and hard road and that it was going to take lots of time, patience and compassion to win him over - it was not going to be easy or quick.
Charlie has come a long long ways in the last 10 months - he now enjoys and insists on his daily walks, loves attention and to be petted- especially butt scratches, loves his trips to the offleash park and is slowly allowing strangers to pet him. But he is still learning to trust men. I do have to give a lot of credit to Charlie's two golden siblings Milo and Kaya for helping him learn to trust me and that I am a pushover for those deep brown eyes. He is happy, loving life and a very devoted and loving companion.
Our journey together has been absolutely amazing! And I will be forever thankful to all those rescue angels that helped to bring Charlie to me, and to the rescue group that allowed me to give him his forever home.







Oct 2009







May 2010


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't know any of Charlie's background... all I know is that he was a stray that Clarksville animal control found on a busy street wandering with a few other stray dogs. They took him to Animal Control where he was held for 3 days to give his owners the chance to reclaim him. They never did. The fourth day he was there, I just happened to go by the shelter just to "walk some dogs and socialize a bit with them." I used to do that if I was having a rough day and needed to refocus and get back to the important things in life. So, I went to the shelter and there were rows and rows of kennels, all indoors. I was trying to find a dog that looked like he needed a walk, but wasn't too "hyped up" because I was worried about being able to control one on a walk. I really wanted to find a labrador, because I LOVE labs. After walking through a room of about 15 dog kennels, I walked to a second room and there on the corner kennel was this beautiful, golden teddy bear. He didn't jump up, didn't whine or bark, he just stood there, looking at me with his tail wagging and tongue hanging out, panting. I looked at his tag and it said "golden retriever - approx 18 months old (which was a huge overestimation)" - NO NAME - STRAY. The words "NOT FOR ADOPTION" had been crossed out with black marker at the bottom. I think I instantly fell in love with him right then and there. I asked if I could take him outside, and was given a piece of rope that I made into a lasso-type collar. His kennel was pristine, and as soon as we went outside, he peed for about 3 minutes! LOL I sat and watched him in the fenced in "play" area for about 15 minutes and I just couldn't take my eyes off of him. He was beautiful. I kept thinking... "I did not come here to adopt a dog!!! But I really love him!! But I didn't come here to adopt a dog! But I want him and he's meant for me!!" That went on for about 10 minutes until I went back inside and asked about the adoption process. I didn't want it to be a total impulse decision, so I said I would wait until the following Saturday (2 days later - sinne they were closed on Good Friday). When I left him in that kennel that day, my heart yearned for him. Waiting until Saturday felt like FOREVER!!! I got there Sat morning and the worker there told me that a Golden Retriever Rescue person was coming to pick up "my" dog. I was beside myself! But I talked with her once she arrived and we agreed that I would adopt him.  I had to wait AGAIN until Monday for him to be neutered before I could take him home with me. he was housetrained, didn't jump on furniture, already knew sit and shake, and was pretty healthy overall, although he did have a red and inflamed right eye and the very tip of his left ear looked as if it had been chewed on. I honestly didn't see those things until we got home though... it was like all I saw was this beautiful golden angel dog in a tiny kennel with his tail wagging and a big smile on his face when I walked by his cage. And I knew that whatever his story was, it didn't matter, because ultimately, we were meant to be together.  And every day, I am so thankful for the gift of having Charlie in my life.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Scout was adopted from a local shelter about 20 minutes from me in the next county over. I had been looking for a buddy for Radley and I originally wanted a female Golden before I found Radley. Scout originally belonged to a family that lived in a duplex, but when they moved, they left her behind and the people in the complex took care of her the best they could but they were afraid she'd get ran over because the complex was so close to the road and they called the shelter. I saw her on Petfinder and went to check her out and took Radley to make sure they'd get along. The shelter had a policy that they would have her spayed at the local vet and I could pick her up the next day. The morning of her surgery they couldn't find her because someone had tried to pry open the gate of the kennel she was in. After yelling for her, she appeared from the woods and they took her to the vet to get her checked out and once that was okay, they went ahead and did the spay. I don't know if someone wanted her and found out I was getting her or if it was a breeder or maybe they wanted to use her as a bait dog or whatever, but all I know is that for some reason they didn't succeed and she came home with me the next day.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

OK let me see how to be brief but complete:

Over the years lots of pets have found their way to my home, as everyone knows I'm a sucker - I'll just cover the last 3.

I saw my cat's picture on petfinder.com and knew I had to have her. I reached out to the rescue and the foster told me she had already been promised to someone. So my campaign began - it was on! I called every single week to see if had gone home. After two months the foster mom gave in and said that it - you've done more for this cat than the other people, she's yours! She even delivered her that day, she's been ruling the house for the past seven years!

Then a dear friend of mine was diagnosed with leukemia only a few months after he adopted a severely abused white boxer - rather than letting him return her to the rescue, I said I would take her, train her and have her ready for him when he recovered. I inherited her a year later. She was so abused that you could see the healed broken bones throughout her body on xrays. She was terrified of all men when I first got her, my ex would pretend to be asleep and put a treat on his knee just to get her to come close. Then he would chase her around the house, when he caught her she would tremble in fear - then he would just give her a kiss and walk away - she would stand there shocked! She loved him! But without question she was my girl. I was so proud of how I finally got her to trust people and learn that I would never let anyone hurt her, so she could let even men pet her. I was devastated when I lost her to cancer (a blood cancer like her "daddy") last August - she is now with my friend (her daddy) in heaven. I SWORE I'd never get another dog.

Last December I woke up and decided I needed a new dog - a golden retriever! I searched all the golden rescue sites and saw Remy's profile. He had been purchased from a BYB as a puppy by a family who was expecting twins and basically neglected, left to live the garage and/or yard - not allowed in the house. When he was round 8 or 9 months old he escaped and wandered the neighborhood trying to meet new people - and found a very nice lady who knew folks at the rescue group. Although the owners knew he was at the rescue, they did not come to get him, and there he wa - starting his new life. However he appeared to have a failure to thrive. Cutting a long story short - he is a special needs boy - who has a medical condition that presents a challenge, nothing terrible and nothing that will shorten his life, it is totally managable. But because of it this poor boy had been in foster for NINE months! That was all I need to knwo - I WANTED HIM!!!!! Of course the rescue didn't knwo me from Adam and wasn't too keen on just sending me a dog so easily. I course thought the pocess was ridiculously slow - they felt that they were moving at lighting speed. Bottom line - I got my boy January 22 and we were meant to be! 

Raggedy (the cat) is still THE Queen of our castle - but she is very please wtih the addition of this new servant to worship her. :


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

We didn't know much about Teddy. He was found on the street, dirty and with those...sticky ball things in his fur (forget what they're called lol). They told us he was about a year old when we got him. Our vet told us he had a broken tail which lead us to believe he was abused. He was pretty much afraid of anything big and long (vacuum cleaner, brooms, even boxes)...we could never get him out of his fear so we did our best to avoid all the fear inducing things. 
I know Teddy had a better life with us than with his previous owners.


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

*Rescues? They are ALL rescues!*

All of our seven pets are rescues... All 4 cats, and all three dogs...plus the two dogs we had previously: Megan at the RB(Divorce and career change caused her to be left behind) Bri - my golden heart dog who's first family got into drug-troubles... also left us just last January due to cancer. 
Currently we have the old man: Buddy a LAB/Border/??? that we found running down the street ten years ago. (He is 12-13 yrs old and is enjoying being the spoiled senior of the pack).

We also have the brilliant Miss Maui -a 2yr old GR/Border Collie mix from the Southern Oregon Humane Society-we adopted her as a 9 week old pup and she is my special girl. 

We were so devastated at losing our Brianna at 8yrs of age that I convince DH to apply for a new GR through Golden Bond Rescue of Oregon. They had a sweet, tho' slightly troubled 9 mnth old named Stanley that had (Like SOOOOO many GR pups) been bought by a family with little kids who had no time/patience/ understanding of the requirements of dog ownership-especially of a rambunctious sporting dog-type. Stanley was surrendered at 6 mnths and had to go to doggy boot-camp to learn some manners. :uhoh: We met this long-legged rowdy and he and Maui bonded in seconds. Stanley has been with us since 2/2010 and he has been a bit of a challenge at times: a little inappropriate growling here, a little possesiveness there... but he has improved each day and is my big furry red lap dog now. (All 90 lbs of him.) Two rounds of obedience classes have helped and so has a ton of patience. 

He is Maui's bestest bestest friend, loves people, and other dogs..l He also loves to chase and retrieve and chase some more and is growing into a wonderful boy. He will be 2 yrs old in May and this weekend will be his first time at the beach!!! :


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/general-golden-retriever-rescue-forum/91892-i-need-some-serious-advice.html

Here is my Rescue Story Fresh off the Press. To be continued...


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I got Woody, an 18 month old Golden Toller mix, from a Rescue Center not far from where I live. I've had him about seven months now and I wouldn't trade him for the world.
> 
> He was scheduled to be put down the following day at the shelter he was rescued from. The High Sierra Rescue Center picked him up along with six other dogs who were also going to be put down the following day.
> 
> ...


Woody looks like he is loving life!


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

My very first rescue was a beagle. My dad's friends 13 yr old son was fishing, when a car drove over a bridge nearby & threw a bulap bag into the stream. Being a 13 yr old boy he couldn't resist fishing the bag out. Surprise; 4 very small beagle puppies. We took one; they kept two; and another friend took the fourth. She was the best diog! And a great rabbit hunter!
My last rescue was 1 of 13 puppies. His mother appeared to be pure golden; she was smuggled out of a research facility. She was too sweet & kept getting beat up by the other dogs. They didn't know she was pregnant. 
I also had another beagle who came out of the same research facility for the same reason. The beagle wound up being my oldest daughter's BFF, & the lab/golden mix was completely devoted to my youngest daughter.


----------



## Oscar's Mom (Aug 20, 2011)

I've had my 7-year-old golden boy Oscar for a month now. And what a sweet boy he is!

Oscar came to me from Homeward Bound (rescue in Sacramento, CA) and before that was at the LA County animal shelter. The story is that his owner was an elderly man with arthritis who could no longer care for him. LA County labeled Oscar as "fractious"...which means bad tempered and difficult to handle. They were mistaken...this dog is anything but fractious!!! Thank Heavens Homeward Bound rescued him because I think he would've been put down at the LA County shelter.

You can tell Oscar came from a loving home because he is a happy boy and wants to be friends with everyone, even my cats (although the cats have other ideas!). He came with a few extra pounds, a buzz cut and bad dandruff, but he's already trimming down and his coat is growing fast. I can't wait to see how gorgeous he is with his full coat. We're battling some itchy skin problems and have had a few tummy issues, but otherwise the adjustment is going well. I feel so lucky to have adopted him!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oscar is adorable! Thanks so much for rescuing him!


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

I rescued Max (seems to be a Golden/Setter mix) from death row a few months back. I volunteer at the local SPCA and have been wanting another dog for awhile. I scan ALL the breed profiles everytime before I get another dog - and I ALWAYS come back to the Golden. I don't know why I even bother looking at other breeds any more. 

I found him on-line at a local kill shelter in the a.m., went to visit and took my other Golden (Maddie) up to visit, and came home with him in the p.m. He is one of those dogs that like to lean on you. I sat down, he came over, leaned up against me and stared into my eyes. I was hooked. 

Don't know his history. He was very dirty, thin, lacked a lot of muscle mass, had a skin infection. Didn't matter.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I have had 3 golden retrievers: Jake (1980-1992), Leo (1998-2010) and Helo. Jake and Leo were puppies when I got them but I decided I wanted an adult dog this time. I adopted Helo in May 2011 from Companion Golden Retriever Rescue in Utah. My son's chocolate lab, Zoe, had been living with me while he was in college and he graduated and found an apt. that would let him have a dog so he was taking her. That meant it would be just me and Marilyn (my 6 year old lab mix who looks like a black golden retriever). It's impossible for me to have just ONE dog so I looked at CGRR's web site and sent in an application. My house is just so empty without a golden retriever. A couple of weeks later Deb contacted me and told me about Helo. He had been picked up as a stray by animal control. When no one claimed him they called her and she took him to her rescue. He went to the vet for a checkup and they discovered he was hypothyroid plus he had a couple of seizures so he was put on medication and then was ready for adoption. Both Leo and Zoe had been on thyroid pills and it was no big deal. I figured I could also deal with seizures. I met Helo and of course I fell in love with the big lug. He's so happy go lucky and charming. I brought Zoe and Marilyn to meet him and much to my surprise, Marilyn didn't like him! She always gets along with every dog she's ever met. She wouldn't let him sniff her or get near her. She'd growl at him and run to me for reassurance. It didn't bother Helo one bit. He'd just back off and go about his business. Very patient and easy going. Knowing Marilyn, I was confident she would get used to him and be fine in time so we brought him home. It took her about 2 months but she adjusted and now she grooms him (ears and eyes) just like she did with Zoe and Leo.

After Helo came to live with me he had 2 seizures at night every 2 or 3 weeks. The Vet had me increase his phenobarb each time. Finally on Aug. 16 he had 5 seizures in 12 hours and I was very worried. He would get so anxious and muddled after a seizure. I took him to another vet for a second opinion. We checked his phenobarb level and it was in the therapeutic range so this vet suggested adding potassium bromide which he'd had good luck with in stopping seizures in dogs. Happily it has been a miracle drug and Helo has been seizure free since he started taking it - nearly 9 weeks now!! He is more alert and spunky and I'm just thrilled beyond words! Helo is about 7 years old and I cannot imagine why his owner didn't look for him when he was lost! He is such a character. One night I went to yoga and when I came home I found a full bottle of wine on the living room floor! He had gotten it out of a wine rack on the counter in the kitchen and carried it in the other room! That is a very heavy bottle. I wish I had seen that! He can also get a half full glass of water off the counter without spilling it! Needless to say all food has to be put out of reach when I'm not home. He likes to carry shoes and socks around the house if no stuffed animals are available but he doesn't chew on anything except plastic. DVD cases, dust pans, buckets, plastic bowls, dog dishes, etc. Now that my house is Helo-proofed I don't have to worry too much about him getting into anything. But you just never know what may interest him next! I'm very happy I rescued my sweet Helo and he, Marilyn and I will have many happy years ahead of us.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Reading all these post make me cry, but also makes my heart swell with love and gratitude for all the wonderful people here and their stories of hope. Over the years I have also had many strays foster in our home, and have to say they were the best dogs ever. Until you read each individual story though you just don't get it. I know each of you feel blessed and this was a dog that was meant to happen, but again, it is great to read the stories and understand there are many people willing to adopt from shelters. I am so proud for your dogs and the terrific people who went the extra step and took the chance on them. What stories with wonderful endings.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Just saw this thread and decided to add my stories.
Well, I have two rescues. Thunder a labmix, now 11 years old, was in a kill shelter in Kentucky when he was 10 months old. He was given up because of "too many dogs". He had been there 14 days and his time was up. Everybody at the shelter loved him and every time somebody came to the shelter, they would take them to see "Thunder".
Well, Hubby and I actually had gone to the shelter to look at a Golden. We had lost our senior Golden to cancer three months earlier. The Golden had already been adopted but the animal care taker encouraged us to look around and steered us toward Thunder. Thunder was standing there wagging his butt off, so cute. The person said, that Thunder's time is up and black dogs barely ever get adopted. We truthfully were not sure and our heart was set on a Golden, so we left. 
About five minutes down the road, my husband and I were starting to talk about Thunder such as: Did you see him wag so hard? Reminds me of Sam (our bridge baby). Then we both agreed to go back to the shelter and have a closer look at Thunder. We got to take him for a walk outside and yes, we decided to take him. We have had Thunder for over 10 years now and never regretted making him part of our family.
Then November 2010, a little dachshund came visiting us. He was staying with the neighbors and I thought it was their dog. He was always outside, followed us around and I fed him, whenever he showed up. One Monday late aftenoon, the little dachshund met us at the top of our driveway and he was limping badly on his right hindleg. I scooped him up, checked him out and rang the neighbors bell, nothing. 
So, I carried him back home, got on the phone with my vet and told them that I am coming in with a possible hit by car. I put my two big boys in the house, the dachshund in the car and drove off. I stopped at the neighbors and put a note on their door that I have their dachshund, which hat possibly been hit by a car. I drove to the vet, dachshund got x-rayed, etc. The vet was not sure if his right femur was broken right above the knee and wanted to wait till the the other vet could take a look at it. They also noticed that the dachshund hat bird shot in his belly, but it had been there for a while and not done any damage to the organs. I left "Dachsi" as I call him now, there after telling the vet about it being possibly my neighbors dog, but that I will pay for treatment and see if I can keep the dog. 
Later that night, the neigbor called and asked what had happened. I explained and said, if I end up paying for all his bills, I will keep that little guy. The neighbor quickly said oh, keep him, he is a stray anyway that we were going to take to the shelter. 
Dachsi's leg was not broken just badly bruised and he made a full recovery. He had to stay at the vet clinic for three days and was released just in time for Thanksgiving. 
I was not sure at first about keeping Dachsi with two big dogs and started contacting rescue groups but nobody responded at all. One time at petsmart a local rescue told me, oh just bring him in next Saturday and we will get him out the door the same day, I am sure. Well this did not sound right to me because their website says, that they adopt out after vet references and home visits. So, I questioned them and got a nasty rant. So, I decided nope, not leaving him here to be handed out to somebody walking in the door and Dachsi possibly ending up in the same predicament or worse. To make a long story short, we ended up keeping Dachsi,had him neutered. He was about 8 months old at the time. He is a little menace at times, but he gets along great with my two big boys and we love him.
Below are a few pictures of my rescue furbabies:


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

When I was in my mid-20's and had just bought my first home, I mentioned to family that I was looking to get a dog of my own. Shortly after, I received a call from my grandmother that there was a stray puppy that had been sitting for days on my aunt's back door step. My aunt, not being a dog person, didn't even put out a bowl of water for the pup, and also didn't call the shelter. I promptly rescued the quivering/terrified 4 month old, who had sores and missing fur, due to a bad case of mange. I named her "Bessie" in honor of my grandmother (Celia Bessie). We believe that Bessie was probably dropped off in the neighborhood- no one was looking for her. The first vet told me to "put the dog down", because she was part Shar Pei, would not have a nice disposition, and he was doubtful the mange woudl ever clear up. We switched vets, cleaned the mange, and I went on to have Bessie for 16 years. She was a WONDERFUL dog- the most gentle, loving, kind soul. She was at my feet and followed me from room to room from the moment I found her, and when I had kids, she accepted them with love. Bessie died in March of this year and I miss her very much.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

We had a Golden/Akita mix for 12 years that was like our son. We had to put him down and I thought it would kill me & hubs.
Two weeks later we were told about an Akita that needed a home. I wasn't interested because it was too soon but we went to meet her anyway. She came from Georgia where she was tied to a tree and beat for over a year. The 16 yr old neighbor actually stole her and called different states looking for someone to take her.
She was a mess, her collar had to be surgically removed because it was embedded, she had never been in a house, never learned how to play or be around other dogs. We took her and I tried to get us into classes thinking it would help her and us but was told by too many "An abused Akita is a time bomb have her put down".
I decided to teach her myself, it took awhile because she had to teach me how to teach her but it's been 4 years and I couldn't find a better dog if I tried.
She now goes to daycare at Camp BowWow occasionally and has learned how to play. 
We pick up our GR puppy Aug. 22nd, I'm very excited. I think the timing is perfect!


----------



## gdmeadows (Feb 8, 2012)

I think that Jake's story is much like Woody's. I don't know anything about his life before me. I wish he could tell me. I had been actively searching for a golden or golden mix from local shelters when I ran across Jake's bio on Petfiner.com. He had just become available (waiting period for family to locate him had expired) at an animal shelter (pound) in a town about an hour from here. The good lord was definitely pushing me along because I would not normally pack up the kiddos on a weekend my husband was away and head out to possibly pick up a "stranger dog".. ha ha! Luckily the husband gave us the green light and we brought Jake home that day. The only info we were given was that he was wondering the streets. He was neutered by the shelter just two days prior and was around 18 mos old. My stranger dog has become my best friend! He IS the dog I have always wanted. He is great with our kids, was potty trained upon arrival, laid back in the house (okay, most of the time) and wild out doors. Has great house manners.. unless you forgot something and come back in the door to find him standing on the kitchen table drinking a forgotten glass of milk...OOPS! He'll jump down and give you that look.
He is my snuggle buddy and loyal beyond belief. I often wonder how such a wonderful dog could have been alone on the street that day. I will never know.. Just glad I found him!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

My girls have all been rescued. Jesse was our first and is now almost 15 years old. She is a golden mix. Cheyenne came about a year later and was our Aussie/BC mix. We lost her in February at 15+- and Tayla, one of my biggest challenges in life next to Cheyenne's passing, is 10 months and she was a re-homed pure bred Golden from a co-worker of my husband's.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

This thread is the best!!! I love it


----------



## Sadie53 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi there. I went to a golden kennel with my neighbour who had just lost her dog to cancer.We went and she picked out a female puppy. When she took her for her first health check the vet told her that the pup had entropian in her both lower lids and that was why she was tearing. The vet said choose another puppy and give this one back to the breeder who will then call him to go out and put her to sleep. We went back and she chose anot her puppy. I asked the breeder what he was going to do with the sick pup. He said he will have her put to sleep in two weeks when the vet was coming out to put some older goldens to sleep so he would euthenize her also then. Well I told him off and luckily he agreed to give her to me as I said my husband and I would get her eyes fixed. He said he was shocked that we would do this for her. So I left with my little puppy,Sadie. She is now 17mos.old and beautiful. Her eyes were fixed as soon as the specialist could do them and she was spayed at six months also. We had morphine drops for her eyes until the surgery.she is the light of my life. Well worth every penny. I will get a picture up of her soon. She is a deep red and slightly wavy on her back. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch and Tucker*

Both of my Goldens have been rescued.
We rescued Smooch from Golden Opportunities Golden Ret. Rescue in 1999 when she was 16 months old. She was the best Golden Girl ever! We had to let Smooch go to the Rainbow Bridge on Dec. 7, 2010. We adopted Tucker from the Golden Ret. Forum. His family had to find him a new home and Ken and I took Tonka to meet him and adopted him on the spot. Tucker is a very special, loving, Golden Retriever, just as Smooch was!!
You can read Tucker's story here:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rescue-cases/89153-adoption-opportunity.html

The second picture is Smooch and the first picture is Tucker, swimming with Tonka.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

These stories are all wonderful...thank you for sharing. The one common thread I see running through them all is that there were absolutly no regrets in having adopted / rescued your dogs. They're all so special and are able to give back in ways we never dreamed of. I thoroughly enjoy reading all your stories...please keep them coming. Maybe, just maybe, the need to rescue dogs will become a thing of the past...wouldn't that be nice.

Pete


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No Regrets*

No regrets at all in adopting whether from a shelter, a purebred rescue, or from a person!! Rescue dogs are wonderful and are eternally grateful-they are so LOVING! I WILL always adopt/rescue!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Our younger daughter took one of the Akita/Golden mixes from a litter my mom's Golden had back in 1993. Annie was a great dog, but died from bladder cancer back in 2001. I was distraught and was looking online for another Akita/GR mix when I finally convinced my wife to let her Shi-tzu go. He was 16 years old, blind, incontinent, deaf, and an evil-mean little ******* with bad kidneys and no control over his spincter. (poop just fell out when he walked)

Well, wife snuck up on me when I was looking at the Tenn Valley Golden Retriever Rescue site and pointed at a picture and said, "Thats the one we want." A little gold fluffball that was found in a coal shed with her momma and 7 siblings. All had distemper and were being treated. We adopted her in May 2001 (the last TVGRR adoption in Memphis) and she was a great dog. Turns out that she was most probably a NSDTR. She would sleep on my chest if I dozed off in my recliner. Played fetch all day with short tosses. In april 2009 she was diagnosed with Mast Cell. With a special diet and suppliments, and vinoblastin chemo, she had a great life until April 2011. When it was time, we both knew it and we both cryed as she went to The Bridge. 

The house was just so QUIET, so I was looking online again and saw this blonde, curly, skinny Golden that was an owner surrender to a kill shelter in KY, but had been rescued the day before being put down by Middle Tenn Golden Retriever Rescue. We drove up from MEM to Nashville on Memorial Day 2011 to meet and visit with 2 dogs. The first hated men. And the second, Daisy May, ran across the room and jumped on my wife's lap. She said, "This is the one we want." And so it was. After we adopted her, we received a bunch of paperwork including the shelter surrender paperwork. Owners name and address was redacted. Under "Breed" was, "pure bred Golden Retriever". And under "DOB" was "9-16-2009". She had been neglected and backyard kept to the point that her belly and her hind legs and butt and tail had to be shaved because they were so matted and nasty. On her first visit to our vet , they scanned her and discovered that she had an AKC supplied chip, of the type provided to breeders. The chip was never registered to an owner. I suspect that she was a Christmas gift in Dec 2009 to some kid that quickly lost interest, or the parent(s) got fed up with the chewed up stuff in the house, and she was relegated to the life of a back yard dog until sometime in the spring of 2011 when someone took her to the pound. Once we got her home, she was so regal in her bearing that we knew that she was royalty, so she went from "Daisy May" to "Princess Daisy". She now rules over vast rhelms, estates and protectorates. Her adventures are posted over on the "Fur All Dawgies Only" thread. Yes, we are one of "those" people. A dog people.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

What a coincidence, my Daisy gets called Daisy May 

She was the first ever pet, let alone the first ever dog, for a family with three kids. But they didn't know how to handle her, what to teach her, so she had become an uncontrollable nightmare. 

She had been loved, cuddled by the kids, and physically cared for. I don't think she'd had much peace or a quiet place. She didn't respond to her name, was so difficult on a lead that I think she can't ever really have been out on it. Some of her responses make me think someone got frustrated and angry with her at times.

We have worked on the extreme resource guarding, are winning with walking on a lead, and are working on a recall, responding to her name, and not chasing cats/chickens/ducks/geese........ And having lots of games and cuddles along the way


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

This morning with temperature "feels like -40C" fighting with my Charlie to stay in, he knows he will get out and 5 minutes later will be in warmed up with my hugs, I was thinking of all of those who spend nights outside curled up to stay warm with no one to hug hours later. Then I remembered this thread and those beautiful stories posted here. 
It has been long time since last post was written, I know we have many with hearts good as gold who joined to this forum in the meantime and never told us their rescue story. Would love to see this thread going on, please share your rescue story.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Buddy'sMomForever*, thanks for bringing this thread back up.
Reading through it, I realized I've never posted about my two Rescues/Adopted Goldens. 

Roxy is a former Breeder girl, I adopted her through CFGRR. She was only two when she had been turned into a surrounding County's High Kill Shelter by the owner. She wouldn't breed, most likely due to her being in such poor health. She had Stage 3 Heartworms, when she was spayed, the Vet found her ovaries all infected and she had apparently been given a C section one time by the previous owner. 

A volunteer from the Shelter contacted CFGRR and she was taken into their program.

I did a Foster to adopt of her while she received the Heartworm treatments over a 4 month period. When she finished her treatments and was cleared medically, we officially adopted her. She has been with us 9 years now and turned 10 in Dec. 2014.

She had been abused both physically and verbally, she had not been socialized. She had never been in a house, touched grass-she spent her first two years in a cage/kennel, never been in car. She was a HUGE challenge, we weren't even sure if we were going to be able to help her learn to forgive, trust or love a human. It took many months of lots of patience to get her where she is today. She's an absolute sweetheart and it was worth every second it took. 

I found Remy at my County Humane Society and adopted him after we lost our Bridge boy in Feb. 2011 at the age of 15.5.

Remy was a stray, he was 2 maybe, not sure of his exact age. He was underweight by 15-20 lbs. He had belonged to someone at some point in time because he knew basic commands. Remy has been with us 4 years now and turns 6 in a few weeks. He's been the easiest dog I've ever had. 

You can read his story and see pics of them both here-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-forum/94313-introducing-my-new-boy-remy.html

LOVE my Rescues, I'd do it over again in a heartbeat!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Seeing this thread I realize I have been remiss in posting Joseph's story.
I first saw Joseph's story on a Animal Rescue Transfer site, a group who pulls dogs who are at risk of being euthanized from shelters and arranges transport to where ever those dogs have found safe haven. Joseph was about one year old, a black lab who had been found as a stray. Joseph had been roaming a neighbourhood, alone and afraid, barking in terror at people to keep them away, keep himself safe. Animal services was called, they managed to corner him and had to sedate him to rescue him. Once 'safe' at the shelter, his fear of people continued, barking and growling if anyone appeared, he was deemed unsafe to be adopted out, his only chance was to go to a rescue that would commit to getting him the help he needed. Seeing his story, I contacted the rescue I was fostering with and they agreed to pull him for me - to foster - he was going to get his 'chance'.
Joseph finally arrived, after a long journey, terrified he sat silent at the back of the crate, unwilling to come out, hesitant to see what the world held for him. It took a while to convince him it was okay, and he slowly emerged from the dark of the crate, one look into his eyes told the whole story, tired and worn, alone and afraid, he sat quietly as I rubbed his neck. As Joseph settled in and we got to know him better, he was a bit rough and rowdy, but, we could forgive him that, he deserved a chance. After about a week I took him out for a walk and got the surprise of my life, on spotting another dog, Joseph launched into a frenzy of barking, growling and lunging at the end of the leash, terrified what this meant, terrified he was 'too much' for us, we would have to send him back to meet an unknown fate - my heart broke. We took him to have him a assessed by a certified canine behaviorist - 'He is afraid of the world' she said 'new people and dogs terrify him, but he can be helped, if you can commit to it. And, I am here for you if you choose to do that for him.' Knowing we couldn't send him back, knowing that no one else would want him, we made the commitment to help him and after nine months as a 'foster' we adopted him four years ago.
Joseph has come a long ways since then, brilliant beyond imagination, eager to learn, willing to love and trust, giving his whole heart, surprising us with the things that he does, amusing us with is antics, happy to be alive, happy to have been given a chance, he is not the same dog, he is an absolute treasure. It hasn't always been 'easy', but we have no regrets, no wishing we hadn't committed to him, every moment of 'work' has been paid back a thousand fold an more. To get up every morning greeted by those big brown eyes eager to see what the day will bring, nothing can compare with the love that he shares and the honor and privilege of giving him a chance at life and sharing our lives with him. 
They come into our lives to teach, to open our eyes, open our hearts and help us learn life lessons from those who know them well. 
Thank you Joseph, you have taught us a lot, we hope we have learned your lessons well.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

This is a great thread! Jacks story is easy I found him on CL after we lost our bridge dog Sailor two years earlier & my wifes heart dog 4 years before that. Barb said she couldn't handle loving & losing again but when I showed her Jacks pic she agreed to go look. The folks had purchased him and decided after 2 weeks they couldn't handle a Golden puppy so they put him on CL. We brought him home at 11 weeks old. He was never mistreated just spent most of his time in a create. 
Sweetie was found on CL by someone(very special someone) on GRF she was 8 months old & weighed 23 lbs. she was very sick & afraid & the vet had us hand feed her rice & hamburger for a week before he would even see her again. She is now fearless with nothing but love for everything & everyone. Jack may be my heart dog but Sweetie is my pride & joy! A true testament to what love can do.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

When my husband and I were first married and had a house we decided we wanted to fence our yard and get a dog. One day we were working in a nearby city when a man and his young daughter were walking a fluffy dog. They had found the dog and were looking for a home for him. My husband saw him and said, we'll take him. He was a Malamute Golden cross (we think). We named him Cheyenne and he spent 15 years with us.

Our next dog (two months later) we were camping and an emaciated mangy beagle came up to us. Upon inquiry, he was a stray. We took him home, named him Ralph. Our Vet said Do Not Spend a Dime on this dog. We said that was not an option and we had Ralph for 15 years.

Our third dog was a yellow lab corgi cross. My brother called me from a pet store where he was working letting me know that there was a tiny Puppy dropped off there. We found out from our vet that she was 4 or 5 weeks old and had a huge case of roundworms. Again the vet cautioned us that she probably would not live. Daisy Mae lived 16.5 great years.

I was on CL one day and saw a very cute dog. I emailed the owner and the pup had been picked up by a shelter. We adopted him and named him Sonny. Sonny is a very happy healthy 6 year old.

Our youngest pup came from a breede. His name is Seamus and he is a purebred Golden.

We love our dogs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danoon*

Danoon: You've had some wonderful dogs and you have a VERY BIG HEART! I love that!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So lovely to have this thread appear out of the blue. Lots of lovely stories to read at my leisure. Karen have just read all about your Tucker!! My SIL just adopted a Chihuahua from an Arizona kill shelter. She has had him about three days and posted this today on Facebook:

Alfie was on the kill list last Thursday. He is a different dog now than the snarling,scared dog I saw there. Great with my cats and Carlita, house trained and knows commands. He is a lovable, loving little fellow.

Another one saved.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

My first adult dog was Ginger a Dobie/German Shorthair mix. My boyfriend's at the time sister was a vet tech at the local animal hospital that also served as the town pound and they had a puppy brought in by the dog catcher, she had skin issues and no one claimed her and none of the local rescue groups would take a sick dobie puppy so they were going to put her down. The sister didn't want to see that happen (most strays they got in went to the local no-kill rescue) so she brought the pup over to my house, of course I fell in love and that was the end of it. I know why rescue wouldn't take her, she was supposed to be mine. I lost her in 2001 to Lymphoma at the age of 10. The softest "velvet ears", the wiggliest butt - she's the reason I can't have another smooth hair dog - I miss her too much. 

A year after Ginger came home, the situation repeated itself. This time it was a huge GSD/great dane puppy. Again the attempts to get rescue to take him failed so Fred came home to me! He really bonded with my mom (I lived at home) so when I got married in 2002, he stayed with her until she sold the family home and moved into senior housing so she wouldn't be alone for that time between my moving out and her moving out. Fred moved in with my husband and I until his death in 2004. He was a good, old man well loved and my vet used to call him "the coolest old dog I know". 

Shortly after Fred moved in, for some crazy reason we decided to get a golden puppy. My husband always wanted one - and forgive us as we didn't know better we ended up bringing a puppy home from a pet shop. Up until that time we thought if you wanted a dog, you went to rescue and got whatever mutt you thought was the cutest. We didn't know how to get a pure bred dog (I grew up with English Setters but they came from special hunting kennels - came trained to hunt and were in the family when I was born, we had no idea where to find a Golden just for a pet). But our Bailey came to us for a reason - he certainly would have ended up in rescue if we didn't pluck him out of that pet store, so everyone told us (our vet, our trainer) that we basically rescued him. I still feel badly that we "shopped" and that his poor parents were puppy mill dogs I'm sure, but I don't regret a day we spent with him. He was a very difficult puppy and if we hadn't gotten him, I don't know that anyone would have spent the time and effort on him that we did. 

Next came Blossom... after discovering puppy mills and learning more about rescue from having Bailey in training I discovered the local no-kill shelters website. I'd look occasionally, one day there was this pure bred Golden that looked so much like Bailey I almost cried. Showed it to my husband and the next day I was at the shelter when the opened. Blossom came home the next day. Her family had gotten her from the same pet store Bailey came from a few years before we got Bailey. We still wonder if they had a parent in common. Of course they had a new baby who was allergic, we really think they just didn't have time for her - she was in need of a bath, her nails were way too long. She hadn't any idea what toys were when she came home to us nor did she really know how to play with other dogs. She wasn't abused but I'm fairly sure she had been neglected. She was the biggest love, we lost Fred a month after we brought her home and her hugs helped us heal. If you got down on the floor she would come over sit in front of you and put her head on your shoulder - in effect hugging you. Still so much pain over her loss.

We lost Blossom in October 2009, two months later we ended up with Georgie. After losing Blossom I had helped out another local rescue group who pulled dogs from the high-kill shelters down south and brought them up North. I helped out at an adoption day they were holding - Georgie (originally Missy) had been plucked out of a high-kill in GA with her daughter. They had been owner surrenders and usually they have less time than a found dog because "if the owner turned them in, there must be something wrong with them". The group had them pulled and thrown on a transport - when they arrived they didn't know who was who so they called her her daughters name for a few days. Neither of the two of them were scheduled to be at the adoption day, but a family showed up who was interested in the daughter, so the foster brought both to the event. The family took the daughter and left "Missy" behind, I ended up with her leash for most of the day and by the end of it knew I wanted her. Blossom sent her for sure so Missy became Georgie Girl!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I've had at least one shelter/rescue or foster (I'm a failed dog foster mom) in my home for about 40 years. These are the stories of a few of them. My first "rescue" was a Pomeranian who showed up on my door step one day. I tried to find the owner, called the vet in the little town I was living in. No luck. I called animal control and told them if no one claimed the dog in the 10 days they were required to hold him I would pay the fine and take him. 10 days later Rusty was mine. He arrived full of fleas and after a vet appointment to see why he was limping I learned he was full of buckshot. He was with me for over 19 years and my vet guessed him to be about 22 years old when he died. Goldie was the golden retriever my husband and I got for my dad when my mom died. My dad was grieving deeply and I was afraid I was about to lose him as well. Goldie brought him back to life. He adored her and she worshipped my dad. When my dad was diagnosed with cancer I moved in with him to care for him in his home at the end. Goldie was by his side when he died. After my father passed away Goldie came to live with my husband, daughter and I. She became my dog. She was my special girl. She became a therapy dog and spent her time with the elderly. She had an incredible gift of knowing when she was needed and what was needed. She was an extraordinary dog. Gracie is a Hurricaine Katrina rescue. She came out of the 9th ward NOLA. She had given birth to a litter of puppies either during or right after the hurricaine. She began as a foster and when no one claimed her she remained with us. She is my quiet, gentle dog who has trained all of the other dogs for me. Jack is a black and tan coonhound we rescued. His foster mom told us he'd been abused and had issues with loud noises, resource guarding, was fearful of people and terrified of guns. He had been brought in by animal control after he was found tied to a tree where his owner had left him without food or water when Jack "failed" his "hunting test" in which the owner tied Jack to the tree and fired a gun at the tree just above Jack's head. The owner was charged (and convicted) of animal abuse. Jack has been with us for 3 years now. He no longer guards his food (in fact he usually leaves one or two pieces in his bowl for his buddy Bailey now), he has learned to play with our other dogs, he no longer avoids being touched and if you are willing to scratch the place where his tail meets his back he is your friend for life. He still has issues with loud noises but we are continuing to work on them. I've learned with my rescue dogs that it is not the end that matters but the journey as they make it and I have been so blessed and so grateful to make this journey with all of them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Keep*

Keep it going! This is a wonderful thread. So far in life, Ken and I have adopted three dogs: Munchkin, Smooch and Tucker. Munchkin was a Samoyed and Smooch and Tucker, Golden Retrievers!


----------

